# Yeast Infection? Or? Please help!



## pamw33 (Jan 23, 2012)

So... my dogs been chewing on her... "lower region" a lot lately. I thought it was just because she was itchy and didn't think much of it (she get's a bath once a week). I looked down there and noticed that her vagina is turning black. She's 14 years old, and have she's never had this problem before.

Does anyone know what could be wrong?

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, black can be yeast infection.

Bathing with shampoos once a week is *way too often*.

A collar of shame to prevent licking.

Stop frequent bathing.

Visit vet for a nice broad spectrum anti-fungal cream (Canesten is dog safe) you can dilute it slightly if you need better application in skin creases. Clear up in a week.

Dogs are best IMHO cleaned by daily brush (three times a week?) and just rinsing in warm water if dirty from the fields. Proper shower 3/4 times a year?


----------



## pamw33 (Jan 23, 2012)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Yes, black can be yeast infection.
> 
> Bathing with shampoos once a week is *way too often*.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the input I'll ask about the anti-fungal cream. As for the baths, it was actually recommended by the vet to give her baths more often, and it's helped her a lot(she used to get baths every 1-3 months).

Any addition input from anyone would be greatly appreciated!


----------

